# grub linux( kernel )  list

## constantius

Zaktualizowałem kernel.

mam 3 kernele. 4.9 4.14 i 5.4

w pliku grub.cfg jako pierwszy 

w menu występuje 4.14

potem w pod menu 

4.14

4.9 

5.4

Jak sprawić by pierwszy w menu a nie podmenu był 5.4

Zrobiłem tylko w /etc/default/grub

# Default menu entry

GRUB_DEFAULT="1>4"

ale to jest taki półśrodek który nie jest do końca poprawny ( działa ale mnie nie zadowala )

przepraszam za głupie pytanie ale tylko takie rozwiązanie jest na ogólnym forum

drugi raz w życiu aktualizuje kernel

----------

